# Stephen Jackson out? Big minutes for Randolph?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

With Stephen Jackson making it clear that he isn't interested in playing for this team next year (probably not even this year, if he can manage it), does this mean Randolph will be the benefactor of the leftover minutes? I'd have to assume so.

Do you think Randolph will get his minutes at the 4 or the 3?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

has to be a 3, i see him being a longer faster version of Odom


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Definitely good news for Randolph. He was already going to get minutes at the 3 and 4, but if Jackson gets traded he will have more minutes to play at the 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fantasy steal this year


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

^ yep, i've been planning to snatch him early since the end of last season, gave me some great numbers for the second half of last season


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Snatched up Ellis and Randolph in the 4th & 5th rounds of a league im in. Jackson demanding a trade is beautiful news to me.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> Snatched up Ellis and Randolph in the 4th & 5th rounds of a league im in. Jackson demanding a trade is beautiful news to me.


wtf, didn't even know fantasy starts this early


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^It doesnt, im in an offline draft tho.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah Randolph would be a pretty good fantasy pick. He'll be a consistent 10-12 ppg guy (maybe more) and around 8 rpg. Probably a block a night too.


----------

